# Kate and William.



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

op2::canada:Well I must say , although I'm not a Royal Family follower, I can't help but get caught up in the big wedding tomorrow. This is the Superbowl for women. Can't believe how much people are getting excited about this. It is good news for a change, I must say that. So who's getting up at 4am to 6am to watch this stuff. I'm getting Gwen up at 6 am. here. All kinds of people around here are throwing parties. Will be watching Pierce Morgan on CNN ,should be a hoot.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My TIVO is set to record at 4am.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda, you mean you're not watching live? Take the boys for a walkie at 330 am and you'll be back to watch live at 4 am ound:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh yeahhh... I am a big fan. haha Getting up at 5:00 am.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I am thinking about it for sure! I remember watching Di and Charles' wedding with my daughter. She was 11 yrs old at the time. She is grown with a daughter of her own now. She will be getting up tomorrow to watch this one too!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Evelyn, I too remember getting up with my daughter to watch Charles and Di. Wow, that seems like so long ago. My daughter is not getting up with her daughter, too bad.

My friends are having a girl party they sent out invites shaped like tickets very cute. They are 40 miles away and the weather is just too bad for me to join. Just don't want to risk it. I would have went early today but, been under a tornado warning until 9pm.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What part of North Carolina are you in?
I wish I had thought to have a party... sounds like fun! I don't blame you for not wanting to go out with tornado warnings....been too much of those lately.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I watched Charles and Diana get married. It was the summer of my HS graduation. We had a party at work and watched Andrew and Sarah get married. That was lots of fun. I think I will have to DVR this one. I just don't do well with little sleep anymore!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I was a junior when Chuck and Di got married. I don't remember having to get up early to see it, but I remember watching it, so I must have??? I'm with Linda this time...I set up the DVR. I'll watch it tomorrow after Regis. But if someone was throwing a party, I might get up early for that...How fun...but entirely too ambitious for me to do! HaHaHaHa!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dodrop82 said:


> I was a junior when Chuck and Di got married. I don't remember having to get up early to see it, but I remember watching it, so I must have??? I'm with Linda this time...I set up the DVR. I'll watch it tomorrow after Regis. But if someone was throwing a party, I might get up early for that...How fun...but entirely too ambitious for me to do! HaHaHaHa!!!


 Hey Stacey, PARTY here 6am EST , come on up.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Bahahahaha! I can't make it if I leave this moment, DAVE!!!!! But I sure appreciate the invite!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dodrop82 said:


> Bahahahaha! I can't make it if I leave this moment, DAVE!!!!! But I sure appreciate the invite!!!!


Yeah unfortunately my private jet is booked for the week. ound:lane:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Linda, you mean you're not watching live? Take the boys for a walkie at 330 am and you'll be back to watch live at 4 am ound:


 Might as well stay up.....Dexter has a potty ritual every night around 3:30am or 4:00am! But....I will probably forget unless I am wide awake.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Linda, that's what Gwen is threatening to do. Stay up. I get up at a little after 6am but she wants to watch from 4am. and doesn't want to miss anything. Like there won't be recaps all weekend looooooong ,or something.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

And.....recaps the entire next week.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

And then the made for tv movies..... I am dvr'ing


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> yeah Linda, that's what Gwen is threatening to do. Stay up. I get up at a little after 6am but she wants to watch from 4am. and doesn't want to miss anything. Like there won't be recaps all weekend looooooong ,or something.


 You just made up my mind for me I will sleep and watch the recaps!:juggle: Or maybe if the sisters wake up I'll watch. I wish I knew how to record.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello friends across the pond!! Well we all have a day off to day, so I am lazing in bed with DH and pups plus the odd cat or two!! And will be watching the wedding at the leisurely time of 11 O'clock,although I shall watch some of the build up before.DH was in London the other day and said he had never seen it so busy!It's such a shame because we have had wonderful weather, wall to wall sunshine for at least 3 weeks and now it has just changed.Hope everyone is safe and out of the way of all those terrible tornados.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I did not get up early, I am such a busy day as all week had the weather problems. Neighbor taped it so maybe I'll watch some. It must be kinda exciting across the pond, something to take your mind off everyday.

Evelyn, I live in Eastern North Carolina.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The made for movies! Yea! They have one on Lifetime now. Geezzzz....I need to get some sleep! I am working tonight. 

Yea, this one is taped too!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh,I'm so proud today to be British!! I loved the royal wedding, it was spectacular,and Kate's dress was beautiful, the whole event was wonderful.Everyone in Britain has had a great day so many parties and happiness.Hope you will enjoy the ceremony and fun too.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I recorded it, too! McGee woke me up at seven to start watching!

It was a beautiful wedding and a lovely couple. May they have a wonderful life together!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if the entire wedding is going to be replayed on tv?? My daughter wants to watch. We can find highlight shows.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I didn't watch the wedding, but caught bits of it while I was getting ready for work. Kate was a beautiful bride. I thought her gown was just right for the occasion. And her sister, Pippa, is stunning. William didn't look so bad either. I hope to catch more of it later tonight.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Didn't get up to watch the wedding, but have seen some photos. Kate looked beautiful - loved her dress, and Prince William very handsome. With all the unrest in the world and the horrible weather and earthquake news recently, it is wonderful to have some happy news to focus on for a bit. Hope they will be very happy!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

uke:

That about sums it up for me.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

I was up at 1am to watch it live...I'm crazy to have done that! I watched Charles and Diana in 1981 and now this wedding. The dress was a major improvement over Diana's...for me anyway. I just wish William would have worn what his brother wore (the blue instead of red) and I wish Kate would have had her hair done up in the back instead of down. Other than that...It was just perfect! Aren't I a fashion queen! Hahaha!


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

DVR'ed the wedding and watched it last night. She looked STUNNING!!!! I think she gets an A+++ for that dress...gorgeous! I would be proud to be British too. They seem so cool and down to earth!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

The bride was beautiful..loved the dress..I would have like to have seen her wear her hair up tho.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

In watched and thought the ceremonies were beautiful, thoughtful and that they look truly happy as a couple. She looked every inch the princess and I thought her gown was perfect. I watched Diana's wedding, too.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I dvr'ed it and loved watching it. Kate was beautiful, but I thought the veil was a little heavy looking. I hope they can survive having such a public life.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*THE wedding*

Like many, we OD'd on the wedding and were happy to watch the British people have something wonderful to celebrate.

I was surprised that more comment wasn't made about Pippa who almost stole the show. Did you ever see a more perfect dress?

Shirley H.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Does anyone know if the entire wedding is going to be replayed on tv?? My daughter wants to watch. We can find highlight shows.


You must be joking! Will they ever STOP replaying it and get on to something important?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lynne, my husband said he saw where it was going to be rebroadcast - I think it might be tonight.


----------

